# Qualität von buffed.de - Diskussion erwünscht



## Centerman (27. Juli 2015)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag alle zusammen!

 

Ich bin lt. Forenprofil seit dem 16.10.2006 bei buffed.de angemeldet und bin eigentlich täglich auf der Seite. Zumindest war ich das bislang immer. 

Seit einiger Zeit passiert es mir aber leider immer öfters, dass ich auf die Seite gehe und sie auch umgehend wieder verlasse.

 

Das neue Design finde ich ganz ok, daran liegt es nur bedingt. Was mir jedoch fehlt ist der Persönlichkeitsfaktor. Ich fühle mich einfach nicht mehr wohl auf meiner ehemaligen

Lieblingsseite. Zum Teil sind mir die News einfach zu platt und irgendwie zu kommerziell. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es anders schreiben soll also dreht mir bitte keinen Strick aus dem 

Wort "kommerziell".

 

Es liegt sicherlich nicht nur an der Redaktion. Auch die User haben sich vermutlich verändert. Immerhin war ich vor 10 Jahren auch noch ein anderer Mensch als heute. 

Die Teilnahme an den Foren hat aus dem Bauch heraus extrem nachgelassen. Da ich selbst eher der passive Nutzer war, finde ich das nicht schlimm. Aber als dann auch noch

die my.buffed.de Sektion weggefallen ist, hat die Seite für mich ihren wichtigsten Fixpunkt für die Community verloren. So gerne habe ich mir die Blogs der anderen User durchgelesen

und tatsächlich auch einen mittlerweile guten Real Life Freund gefunden. 

 

Stehe ich mit meiner Meinung alleine da? Wie seht ihr das? Was fehlt euch auf der Seite. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar Antworten zusammen kommen würden.


----------



## Derulu (27. Juli 2015)

Die Blogs sind übrigens nicht weg, bloß ins Forum integriert, wie du sicherlich weißt

 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/blogs/


----------



## Centerman (27. Juli 2015)

Jepp, wusste ich schon. 

 

Leider auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür, was ich mit "unpersönlich" meinte. Ich bin immer gerne auf die Startseite gegangen und hab direkt gesehen wer wieder neu gebloggt hat, wer diese Woche wie viele Blogs geschrieben hat, konnte "Likes" verteilen und mir die Seite vom Aufbau her so einteilen, wie ich es mochte. 

 

Die neue Blog-Sektion ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein Unterforum. Kalt, unpersönlich und für mich nicht mehr schön zu lesen. Was wohl auch anderen so geht. 2 Blogs seit der Umstellung lassen mich das einfach mal vermuten. Oder es weiß tatsächlich keiner wo die Blogs jetzt hingekommen sind.


----------



## Ogil (27. Juli 2015)

Ja - die Blog-Ecke finde ich auch mehr schlecht als recht und meiner Meinung nach koennte man die (so wie sie ist) auch gleich einsparen. Zwei Blog-Beitraege in den letzten drei Monaten zeigen wie beliebt die ist. Ich hab auch immer die Blogs gelesen - aber die meisten "Stammuser" der Funktion sind im Grunde seit der Umstellung weg...

 

Die Foren-Nutzung sinkt (gefuehlt) schon seit einiger Zeit, was meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Umstellung des Buffed-Designs zu tun hat. Woran das liegt kann ich allerdings auch nicht wirklich sagen - ich vermute (von meinem eigenen Verhalten ausgehend) dass die Leute entweder direkt die offiziellen Foren eines speziellen Spiels oder catch-all Plattformen wie Reddit zum Austausch nutzen.


----------



## Lemura (31. Juli 2015)

Centerman schrieb:


> Jepp, wusste ich schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich stimme Centerman zu 100 Prozent zu. 

Das Persönliche, das bestimmte etwas ist verschwunden. Die Blogfunktion und die Gallery kann man eigentlich komplett entfernen. Die SB ist auch nur noch eine geschlossene Gesellschaft.

 

Buffed ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war...Für die User - Mit den User....


----------



## Mottensack (1. August 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Foren-Nutzung sinkt (gefuehlt) schon seit einiger Zeit, was meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Umstellung des Buffed-Designs zu tun hat. Woran das liegt kann ich allerdings auch nicht wirklich sagen - ich vermute (von meinem eigenen Verhalten ausgehend) dass die Leute entweder direkt die offiziellen Foren eines speziellen Spiels oder catch-all Plattformen wie Reddit zum Austausch nutzen.


 

Ich denke, dass es doch etwas mit dem neuen Design zusammenhängt.

Die Foren zu finden, ist für Neuankömmlinge auf der Buffed.de Seite schon mal relativ schwierig. Im alten Design war das besser. Man hat direkt gesehen, was im Forum neu war und was die Nutzer beschäftigt.

 

Jetzt kommt man nur noch mit mehren Klicks und ewigen scrollen in die Foren.

Selbst für mich ist das inzwischen zu aufwendig. 

Im alten Design war ich mehrfach täglich auf der Seite nur um zu sehen, was es so neues gibt und das Mitlesen in den verschiedenen Themen war immer recht spaßig.

Inzwischen nutze ich buffed.de nur noch etwa einmal pro Woche.

 

Die völlig überladene Startseite trägt auch nicht unbedingt zum verweilen bei.

Mal Fettschrift, dann normale Schrift, dann Themen die wirken, als ob sie von verschiedenen Seiten schnell zusammenkopiert wurden.

Überall blinkende Werbung. Man weis gar nicht, wo man zuerst hinschauen soll.

 

Das wirkt halt wirklich alles recht unpersönlich und 08/15.

 

Buffed war einmal eine super Seite, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nur noch eine reine Werbeplattform.


----------



## Balluardo (6. August 2015)

Dieses Thread spricht mir aus dem Herzen.

 

Mir geht es sicher nicht einfach um ein buffed bashing, dafür ist mir die Seite zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen über die Jahre. Sie war lange Zeit mein Portal in die Spielewelt und ganz persönlich habe ich den Bereich der Blogs wirklich geliebt.

 

Allerdings hatte ich schon vor dem Umzug auf das neue Design ein Gefühl, dass man diesen Bereich der Community zwar noch so weiterlaufen lässt, aber nicht mehr wirklich im Auge hat. Kein Bedarf? Mit dem Umzug auf die neue Seite ist der gesamte Charme der Blog Seite dann leider verschwunden. Selbst habe ich seitdem auch keinen einzigen Blog mehr verfasst, den in der neuen Aufmachung finde ich mich nicht wieder. Das hat im Grunde genau den Style eines Unterforums, nicht mehr. 

 

Ich würde mir wünschen, man könnte dieses Ruder rumreißen und buffed neues Leben einhauchen. Der Podcast letzte Woche zeigt die Situation ja ganz gut: Keine einzige Hörerfrage.  

Buffed need help!


----------



## Centerman (11. August 2015)

Guten Morgen, 

 

irgendwie will die Diskussion hier nicht so richtig in Fahrt kommen. Was eigentlich nur drei Gründe haben kann.

 

1. Kaum einer hat den Thread bemerkt, weil er ganz unten auf der Forenübersicht steht.

2. Kaum einen interessiert das Thema.

3. Es sind einfach zu wenige Leute im Forum unterwegs.

 

Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Schlüsse aus den letzten Wochen und Monaten gezogen und werde mich nach 9 Jahren anderen Seiten widmen und meine Buffed-Vergangenheit hinter mir lassen. 

Ich finde es wirklich sehr schade, denn ich habe mich stets wohl gefühlt und als Teil einer kleinen Zocker-Familie gefühlt. Die Podcasts gerne gehört und die Blogs der anderen Leser. 

Langsam scheint hier aber einer das Leben auszusaugen.

 

Ein Kommentar von "offizieller" Seite hätte mich übrigens gefreut.

 

Ich wünsche dem gesamten Buffed-Team alles Gute und allen ehemaligen Bloggern, mit denen ich nicht anderweitig in Kontakt geblieben bin, weiterhin viel Spaß!!


----------



## Storyteller (13. August 2015)

Zam hat mir diesen Thread gerade erst verlinkt, daher erst jetzt eine Antwort zumindest von mir. Was buffed und den Persönlichkeitsgehalt angeht, über die letzten neun Jahre hat es ja auch viele personelle Veränderungen gegeben. Von der Originalmannschaft ist praktisch nur noch Zam da, ich bin seit 2007 dabei. Aktiv im buffed-Forum war ich jedoch nie wirklich. Das hat sich also in den letzten Jahren nicht verändert, sondern war schon immer so. Warum? Weil ich für die Arbeit wegen der Recherche auch in vielen anderen Foren und auf Reddit unterwegs sein muss. Dazu noch die Kommentare unter den News (bei denen ich rege mitposte) und Facebook.

 

Ich denke, es existizeren inzwischen einfach deutlich mehr Plattformen, auf denen man sich austauschen kann. Das war auch einer der Gründe, warum wir mybuffed in der alten Form nicht auf ein neues Level gehoben haben. Der Aufwand wäre sehr groß gewesen, die Nutzungszahlen sind inszwischen sehr gering gewesen. Warum? Weil sich das User-Verhalten, als das von euch, über die Jahre geändert hat. Anno 2006 steckte Facebook noch in den Kinderschuhen, inzwischen ist es aber die Nummer 1 der sozialen Netzwerke. Da können wir nicht gegen anstinken.

 

Was die Startseite angeht, ich denke, das ist wie eh und je Geschmacksache. Bei jeder größeren Änderung in den letzten neun Jahren gab es immer User, denen das Neue nicht gefiel. Wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt, dann beschwert man sich natürlich. Bei Gefallen aber, bleiben die Leute eher ruhig und lesen weiter oder gar mehr. Wir können an den Nutzungszahlen sehr gut ablesen, dass der Weg, den wir eingeschlagen haben, der richtige ist. Bis neulich war es so, dass viele unserer wirklich tollen Themen, in denen viel Arbeit steckte, nach kürzester Zeit unter einem Berg 08/15-News vergraben waren und von der Startseite verschwanden. Richtig gute Artikel wirkten daher wie Geheimprojekte, die niemand außer uns und den paar Usern, die bei Veröffentlichung zufällig auf der Seite waren, lesen durften.

 

Das hat sich mit dem neuen Aufbau stark geändert. Coole Artikel, in die wir viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert haben oder einfach Breaking News, werden jetzt viel mehr geklickt als noch vor wenigen Wochen. Das ist für uns von den Zahlen nicht nur schöner, sondern macht uns auch mehr Spaß. Wenn man Tage an einem Thema gearbeitet hat, nur um es dann fix in der Versenkung verschwinden zu sehen, das ist wenig motivierend. Da halfen auch die vier Slots im "Karussell" (so heißt das Teil oben auf der Seite mit den wechselenden Bildern/Themen) nicht viel. Wir haben uns lange damit selbst beschränkt, da wir maximal vier Top-Themen auf der Seite haben konnten.

 

Wem die aktuelle Seite nicht gefällt, den werde ich mit meinen Worten nicht überzeugen können. Aber ich hoffe, ich habe wenigstens etwas Licht ins Dunkel gebracht.

 

Grüße

Olli "Storyteller" Haake


----------



## Centerman (14. August 2015)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Zam hat mir diesen Thread gerade erst verlinkt, daher erst jetzt eine Antwort zumindest von mir. Was buffed und den Persönlichkeitsgehalt angeht, über die letzten neun Jahre hat es ja auch viele personelle Veränderungen gegeben. Von der Originalmannschaft ist praktisch nur noch Zam da, ich bin seit 2007 dabei. Aktiv im buffed-Forum war ich jedoch nie wirklich. Das hat sich also in den letzten Jahren nicht verändert, sondern war schon immer so. Warum? Weil ich für die Arbeit wegen der Recherche auch in vielen anderen Foren und auf Reddit unterwegs sein muss. Dazu noch die Kommentare unter den News (bei denen ich rege mitposte) und Facebook.


 

Mit Persönlichkeit meinte zumindest ich  nicht die Anwesenheit und Teilnahme des Redaktionsteams. 

 

Das Herz eurer Seite war - zumindest für mich - die my.buffed.de Seite. Ich kann wirklich verstehen warum ihr diese geschlossen habt. Mag sein dass die Nutzerzahlen zurück gegangen sind aber es war immer ein harter Kern unterwegs und hat gebloggt usw. Hätte man eine Umfrage gemacht, was mit der Seite passieren soll, hätte wohl kaum einer für ein neues Design gestimmt. Klar war es nicht so modern wie Facebook und Konsorten, aber hatte dafür seinen eigenen Charme. 

 

Mir ist klar, dass ihr so viele Klicks wie möglich generieren müsst um die Werbeeinnahmen zu gewährleisten aber dann dürft ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn ihr zukünftig nur noch eine Seite von vielen seid. 

Hey, ihr seid eine der ersten Seiten gewesen, die sich so umfassend mit WoW befasst haben. Die Spieler haben es euch zurückgezahlt indem sie täglich mehrmals auf eure Seite kamen, euer Magazin gekauft haben usw. 

Da lohnt es sich doch zu kämpfen und zu versuchen diese User zu halten. 

 

Für mich sieht es ganz klar danach aus, dass bei buffed.de über kurz oder lang die Lichter ausgehen werden. Ist dann eben so.

 

Ich werde zwar hier und da mal auf die Seite schauen aber mich eher auf andere Anbieter konzentrieren. Aktiv im Forum oder den Blogs werde ich auch nicht mehr sein. 

Irgendwie gehöre ich nicht mehr hier her. Spätestens seit der heutigen Umfrage ( http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Legion-Spiel-55966/News/WoW-Legion-Addon-Umfrage-1167788/ ) weiß ich das mit Sicherheit.

 

Euch noch alles Gute und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Balluardo (14. August 2015)

Lieber Olli, danke für die ausführliche Stellungnahme. Finde ich super!

 

Viele Sachverhalte welche von Dir geschildert werden, kann ich gut nachvollziehen und gehe auch voll mit. Ob es allgemeines, wie den natürlichen Entwicklungsprozess eines Teams betrifft oder Details wie ein neuer Internetauftritt. Letzterer bringt auch definitiv seine Vorteile mit, das steht für mich außer Frage. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn man Stunden in der Ausarbeitung eines Artikels versenkt hat und dieser ist dann nach 24 Stunden in den Tiefen der Homepage verschwunden.

 

Wobei, dieser Seitenhieb muss erlaubt sein, wenn Du von den richtig guten Artikeln sprichst, welche jetzt als Headliner erhalten bleiben. Da tauchen ja auch wirklich immer mal gern solche Granaten auf, wie die von Centerman oben verlinkte Umfrage. Also da muss sich eigentlich jeder wünschen die alte Homepage wäre wieder da. Da spreche ich nicht von einem subjektiven Geschmack. Das ist keine Umfrage, das ist eine Farce. :-)

 

Egal, ganz allgemein kann ich total verstehen, dass ein neues Design hermusste und alte Schwänze abgschnitten werden müssen. Aber mit der Community, da gehe ich bei Centerman voll mit, habt ihr ein wenig auch das Herz ausgeschnitten. Ich glaube neben dem generieren von Klicks ist es auch wichtig, sich von der Masse abzuheben, sich besonders zu machen und in eben dieser Masse geht ihr jetzt voll auf. Leider gibt es aber Seiten, die haben eine größere Redaktion im Rücken, die liefer mehr. Die Klicks mögen für 1-2 Jahre bei euch hochgehen, aber ob ihr das Rennen auf einen Zeitraum von 5-10 Jahren gewinnt?

 

Egal wie, ich drücke euch die Daumen. Danke für die Rückmeldung Olli, eine gute Zeit euch!


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2015)

Das mybuffed fehlt kann ICH gut verstehen ^^, aber an sich war es am Ende kein Abtreiben wegen fehlenden Klicks. Das Nutzungsverhalten in solchen Community-Bereichen ist weniger "Klickorientiert", weil man mehr Zeit mit Lesen und bspw. Plauschen in der [shoutbox] verbringt. Das Problem war eher, dass es am Ende nur noch von einer Handvoll treuer Stammuser gefüllt wurde. Das ist leider dann nicht mehr tragbar, also neben dem Forum ein weiteres Community-System zu Pflegen und zu hosten. Weil wir aber durchaus Euren über die Jahre liebevoll gepflegten Input nicht verlieren wollten wurde alles ins Forum integriert. Weggeschmissen haben wir ja nichts, bis auf ein paar Unterbereiche der Profile, die generell nie genutzt wurden (bspw. die Video-Feeds). 

 

Was aktuell die Umfrage angeht, auch wenn es da grade andere Behauptungen gibt *g*, aber ich verteidige da nichts, nur ist es tatsächlich subjektive Geschmackssache, was schon allein die Teilnehmeranzahl angeht. Heißt ja nicht, dass es in Zukunft keine ernsthafter formulierten Umfragen mehr geben wird. Vermutlich ist das gerade die Befürchtung, neben der Einstellung einiger Leser, dass sie sich dadurch veräppelt fühlen, was nicht in unserer Absicht liegt lag oder auch nur im Ansatz das Motiv war.


----------



## Steinbarth (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

 

auch ich bin schon sehr lange ein treuer Leser (und Hörer) von buffed.de 

 

Früher fand ich immer alle Infos zu meinen Spielen (u.a. WoW) auf Buffed. Guides, News, und gute Artikel. Alles auf einer Seite. Leider habe ich inzwischen das Gefühl, das Euch die Manpower ausgeht. Pickt Euch Spiele raus die Euch fesseln, und macht mal wieder großes Kino. So wie z.B. Olli all sein Herzblut in WoT und WoWs steckt, so würde ich mir gerne auch von allen anderen Redakteuren etwas wünschen.

Ich denke da z.B. an Overwatch. Da hat Nico in seiner Kolumne geschrieben, dass er sich sehr auf das Spiel freut. Dann haut doch mal rein in Sachen Overwatch. Bietet zum Start zur Overwatch-Beta Euern Lesern/Zuhörern an, gemeinsam mit ihnen auf dem Buffed-TS zu zocken. Veröffentlicht Guides zu guten 4er-Kombinationen die Euch im Test gut gefallen haben. 

 

Und um das Thema Manpower aufzugreifen. Ihr Kooperiert ja bereits im Cast mit der MMOre. Warum werft ihr Euer Netzwerk von computec nicht ein wenig mehr zusammen, und betreibt EINE richtig gute Gamingseite? Bündelt Buffed, PC Games, Games24TV, etc. zu einer richtig guten Seite. Über die Benutzerverwaltung legt man dann seine Plattformen die man Zuhause hat fest (z.B. PC + XBox360), dazu die Genre die man mag. Und dann filtert benutzerdefiniert die Ergebnisse. Ich bekomme ja auch auf Amazon keine Werbung für Tampons, wenn ich dort regelmäßig Nassrasierer kaufe.

 

Auch vermisse ich bissige, kritische, gehypte, spannende oder lustige Kolumnen. 

 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg weiterhin mit Buffed.

 

Ciao...

Steinbarth


----------



## fraudani (8. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ob hier noch großartig jemand mitliest, aber ich dachte, ich schreib auch mal was dazu.

 

Ich bin jetzt auch schon einige Jahre hier registriert und schaue auch seit vielen Jahren schon fast täglich hier rein. Persönlich finde ich das neue Design der Seite auch eher unübersichtlich und zu vollgestopft. Im Forum ist in der Tat ziemlich wenig los, früher war das anders. Es war auch immer schön gleich auf der Startseite einen ersten Überblick über die neuesten Forenbeiträge zu sehen, selbst wenn ich eher zu Lesern gehörte, statt zu den aktiven Nutzern.

 

Ob das jetzt wirklich an Facebook liegt, dass das Forum hier kaum noch wirklich Neues enthält, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht bin ich zu alt und versteh es deshalb nicht, aber wenn ich mich mit anderen über Computerspiele austauschen oder zumindest Dinge darüber lesen möchte, mache ich sowas nicht auf Facebook. Ich möchte da eine anständige Webseite mit Artikeln und Forum. Insofern fand ich das hier früher sehr angenehm, weil man alles "unter einem Dach" hatte.

 

Für mich liegt das Problem eher daran, dass früher oft mehrmals täglich neue Beiträge auf der Seite erschienen sind. Da schaute man nach, las einen Artikel, kam 2-3 Stunden später wieder und es gab was Neues zu lesen. Inzwischen kommt man oft her, schaut nach, steht das gleiche wie gestern, geht halt wieder. Das ist allerdings nicht die Schuld von buffed. Worüber sollen sie denn schreiben, wenn es nichts zum Berichten gibt? Gerade im Bereich WoW gab es zu BC und Lichking Zeiten immer irgendwas zu berichten, diskutieren etc. Was und worüber soll man denn aktuell schreiben? Wenn es nichts, oder zumindest nicht allzu viel zum Thema zu berichten gibt, gibt's auch keine neuen Artikel, nichts zu lesen, nichts zu diskutieren oder auszutauschen. Folglich kein oder kaum Inhalt zum Thema, folglich keine Leser und Nutzer des Forums.

 

Gerade im Bereich des Forums bin ich z. B. fast nur noch im offiziellen Forum unterwegs. Für mmochampion sind meine englischen Sprachkenntnisse dann doch nicht gut genug und hier ist eben kaum was los. Mag sein, dass gerade jüngere Leute (ich nenn sie mal frech die Generation Smartphone *g*) sich tatsächlich mehr auf Facebook und Co. rumtreiben. Aber das geht meiner Meinung nach auch nur gut, weil es eben nicht wirklich viel zu berichten gibt, das anständige, größere Artikel verlangt, die man dann eben auf einer gescheiten Webseite lesen und kommentieren möchte und nicht so nebenbei in Mini- oder Kurzform bei Facebook.

 

Insofern gibt es für mich eben zwei Hauptgründe: Spiele, gerade WoW haben sich in solch einer Weise verändert, dass es eben kaum noch Themen gibt, über die man regelmäßig neue Artikel bringen kann, was dann in Folge die Leserzahlen schrumpfen lässt und das neue, teilweise unübersichtliche Design, dass es einem im Vergleich zu früher schwierig macht, alle relevanten Sachen sofort auf einen Blick zu erkennen.


----------



## Lemura (13. Oktober 2015)

Wie schon erwähnt, finde ich es schade das es MyBuffed  nicht mehr so gibt wie es einmal war.

Aber da der Aufwand wie Zeit und Geld anscheinend höher war als der Nutzen, wurde in diesem

Bereich radikal zusammengestrichen.  Verständlich. Denn es geht auch um Arbeitsplätze.

 

Aber wieso werden die anderen Bereiche nicht endlich mal angegangen wie die Guides zu diversen

Online-Spielen? Die Guides sind zum Teil mehrere Jahre alt. Zum anderen findet man aktuelle oder nicht mehr so neue Guides wie zum

Beispiel zu SWTOR sehr schwer. Da war es vor der Umstellung einfacher und übersichtlicher.

 

Da es aber auch in den anderen Bereichen wie das Forum mit den Aktivitäten stetig nach unten geht, wäre es  vielleicht angebracht, buffed als ganzes

aufzugeben und was ganz neues mit PC-Games was zu machen. Oder Buffed in die PC-Games Online zu integrieren.


----------



## Centerman (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke leider auch, dass die Seite über kurz oder lang in der PC Games Seite aufgehen wird. Irgendwo macht es ja auch keinen Sinn, dafür eine separate Sparte in einem Verlag zu führen. Dafür sind die Themen einfach zu ähnlich. Ganz verschwörerisch behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass es dafür bereits einen festen Zeitplan gibt. Wird dann lediglich die Frage bleiben, was mit dem Magazin passiert. Auch hier wird langfristig was passieren müssen. Sofern die Seite sauber strukturiert ist, ist mir eine digitale Newsquelle auch lieber, als eine Zeitschrift. 

 

Was ich am meisten vermisse, ist der "Alles unter einem Dach"-Faktor. Buffed war früher auch immer meine erste Anlaufstelle im Netz. Guides zu WoW, lustige Blogs und eine angeregte Diskussion im Forum, sorgten täglich für gute Unterhaltung. Heute habe ich eine Seite für WoW-Geschichten, eine Seite in der ich gerne blogge und eine andere mit einem schönen Forum.


----------



## Yalda (15. Oktober 2015)

Centerman schrieb:


> Ich denke leider auch, dass die Seite über kurz oder lang in der PC Games Seite aufgehen wird. Irgendwo macht es ja auch keinen Sinn, dafür eine separate Sparte in einem Verlag zu führen. Dafür sind die Themen einfach zu ähnlich. Ganz verschwörerisch behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass es dafür bereits einen festen Zeitplan gibt. Wird dann lediglich die Frage bleiben, was mit dem Magazin passiert. Auch hier wird langfristig was passieren müssen. Sofern die Seite sauber strukturiert ist, ist mir eine digitale Newsquelle auch lieber, als eine Zeitschrift.
> 
> 
> 
> Was ich am meisten vermisse, ist der "Alles unter einem Dach"-Faktor. Buffed war früher auch immer meine erste Anlaufstelle im Netz. Guides zu WoW, lustige Blogs und eine angeregte Diskussion im Forum, sorgten täglich für gute Unterhaltung. Heute habe ich eine Seite für WoW-Geschichten, eine Seite in der ich gerne blogge und eine andere mit einem schönen Forum.


 

Kann mich dem auch nur anschließen.

Ich habe früher hier gerne und viel gebloggt, in erster Linie für einen kleinen Kreis von Leuten, von denen ich wusste, dass sie das gerne lesen. Gelesen haben es dann deutlich mehr Leute, was ein schöner Nebeneffekt war, aber jetzt nicht so wirklich der Grund war, warum ich die Einträge geschrieben habe.  Seit der Umstellung ist es den meisten meiner Freunde zu umständlich, sich durch die ganzen einzelnen Punkte durchzuklicken und ich selber finde den Aufbau nicht nur von der Blogseite sondern auch von z.B. den neuen Gallerien furchtbar umständlich, zumindest im Vergleich zum alten System. Zur Hauptseite fällt mir nur "man sieht die Seite vor lauter Content nicht mehr" ein.

 

Ich habe auch noch keine vernünftige Art gefunden, meine alten Beiträge so zu formatieren, dass es nicht komisch aussieht und die ganzen alten Links reparieren müsste ich an sich auch noch. Aber - who cares, es ließt ja eh keiner (mehr).

Dieses alte "Alles unter einem Dach" fehlt mir ziemlich. Klar, ändern kann man es ja scheinbar nicht mehr,  aber ich habe als Folge darauß auch keine Lust, weiter einen "Geisterblog" zu schreiben. Selbst bei Themen, über die ich früher sofort und auf der Stelle etwas verfasst hätte, denke ich heute "naja. Den drei Leuten, die sich jetzt noch bis zur Blogseite durchwühlen würden  kann ich das eigentlich auch per Steam erzählen". Und die Leute, die früher meine Blogs kommentiert haben, bewerten jetzt eben meine Steamscreenshots.

Wenn ich da an die Zeiten denke, in denen jeden Tag soviele Blogs geschrieben wurden, dass der eigene Beitrag auf Seite 3 gelandet ist... Oder als es Blogvorstellungen mal im Podcast gab.... Oder in denen mal tja...Werbung für den Mybuffed Teil gemacht wurde...

 

Ich hatte echt ein paar wirklich schöne Jahre mit meinem Blog hier und  würde an sich gerne irgendwie weiterschreiben -  aber ich sehe im Augenblick keinen Grund mehr, da jetzt noch Zeit reinzustecken.


----------



## Nayfal (29. Dezember 2015)

Als Abonnent der ersten Stunde und registrierter User seit 2007 habe ich heute tatsächlich schweren Herzens mein laufendes Abo gekündigt. Mittlerweile sind einfach bis auf ZAM und Susanne alle lieb gewordenen Redakteure weg. Alle, zu denen man aufgrund der alten Casts/Shows noch Bezug hatte (damit meine ich die wirklich alten guten Casts und Shows mit all den geilen Gags). Für mich persönlich ist nach all den Jahren die buffed-Seele verloren gegangen (Heinrich, FloZwo, Simon, Oli, Björn, Marcel, David, Bernd, Anette).

 

Der Wegfall von mybuffed sorgte bei mir außerdem dafür, dass ich die Seite kaum bis gar nicht mehr besuche. Ich weiß, dass nur ein kleiner Teil diesen Community-Bereich nutzte. Aber ich war einer davon. Insofern wurde buffed.de als reine Informationsseite für mich uninteressant, da andere Seiten bezüglich News schneller und/oder umfangreicher sind.

 

Im September 2011 endete meine Hardcore-WoW-Phase und seither spiele ich nur sehr sporadisch mal, hauptsächlich die neuen Erweiterungen. Das ist ein weiterer Grund. Buffed war für mich als WoW-Junkie einfach die deutsche Community! Das Printmagazin habe ich seither eigentlich nur noch flüchtig durchgeblättert. Die meisten News und Tests hat man ja schon Wochen vorher woanders gelesen. Community-Inhalte oder Specials haben mich da noch am ehesten interessiert.

 

Ich möchte dennoch danke sagen! Die ersten Jahre waren für mich als User einfach eine geile Zeit, in der ich sogar auch aktiv als Druiden-Klassensprecher mitwirken durfte (*wink* Susanne). Ein Guide schaffte es ins Sonderheft und ein weiterer Blogbeitrag ins reguläre Magazin. Das war cool! Wünsche euch fürs Heft alles Gute! Hier und da schau ich sicher mal online hier vorbei.


----------

